# D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

- LED fender turn signal install is meant for MK4 VWs. 
- The instructions might be applicable to other VWs at your own risk. 
- The same steps apply to both left/right side. 
*Tools/Parts Required:*
- 4 Connectors* (able to connect 18,20,22+ gauge wire)
- Wirestripper
- Electrical Tape
- Flat Head Screwdriver
- LED turn signals...obviously! 
- And of course...














(..i wasn't able to drink because I was in the middle of exams.. this was my study break, 
though i will make up for it exponentially once exams are done!)
Total Time: 1 hour (including trip to hardware store)
(*Alternative option is to use a wire tapper which presses onto the existing wires so you dont need to cut off the OEM bulb socket. 
I didn't choose this route, instead when cutting off the bulb socket, I simply left some extra wire if I needed to reattach it.)
1. Tape your flat head screwdriver to prevent scratching your paint when removing the signals.








2. Insert it from one side and gently pry it out. Becareful not to scratch your paint as the tape can 
be force off in this process...!
















3. Once removed... You will need to remove some of the tape covering the wire sleeve. 









4. Cut the wires. I also made sure there was at least 1" of wire remaining on the 
OEM bulb socket in the slight chance I needed to reconnect them. 
5. Then strip them so there is about 1/3" exposed.








6. Attach the Black (CAR) wire to the positive on the LED signal (the positive wire on the 
LED signal should have a white indicator or marker).
7. Attach the other CAR wire (could be brown, green or another colour) to the completely Black LED wire.
8. Test it before you proceed!








9. Once you know it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
10. Add the connectors, screwing them on clockwise. 
11. I also made sure to wrap them with electrical tape to prevent moisture from getting in and to secure them well.









12. You will need to put another couple rounds on the wire protector to make sure it doesn't come off.
13. The extra slack in the wire sleeve/protector I just cut off.








14. There was quite a bit of slack on the wires from the LED turn signals. I looped it and then taped it all together - I wouldn't want it dangling. 








15. Finally.... put the wires inside the whole, and then click the LED turn signals back in.
16. Test it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(this picture took 9 attempts to capture them lit up!)








17. Now you can put your hazard lights on and drive around, showing off your LEDs... Just make sure you avoid any car faster than yours!
Luckily my gas tank is almost full (i filled up at $0.87/litre CDN- premium...mmm cheap gas!)









** While I attempted this modification while there was water on my car. It should be attempted when the vehicle is dry and it is NOT wet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As to quote the DIY king:
_As always, do this procedure at your own risk. I am not responsible for any mistakes in the procedure or those that you make while performing it._



_Modified by tdi2vr6 at 9:01 PM 4-22-2005_


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (tdi2vr6)*

marrettes(wire nuts,whatever) are not for automotive use


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_marrettes(wire nuts,whatever) are not for automotive use









LOL!!!


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (motronicmalfunction)*


----------



## Duck_Duck_B (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (KBofMontclair)*

well........ i recently got a new pair of side mirror (with blinkers on it). Just wonder where should the wiring of it connect to???





















Any brother knows and like to give me a hand??? Shall I unhook the side repeater and connect the new wiring to those existing wiring or to somewhere else?


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (Duck_Duck_B)*

No wonder half the mk4's I see have botched lighting installs. You guys are too busy scrounging to make your lease/loan payments, you can't afford proper solder and shrink tubing! wtf!


----------



## thetemp (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_marrettes(wire nuts,whatever) are not for automotive use









LOL x2
And there's no problem with trimming the excess wire compared to bundling it up and taping it.


----------



## Nicoleise (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (tdi2vr6)*

Hey - first post on Vortex.









I like all the DIYs on this site - it's cool with so much good info. 
I have a little addition to this subject, since I recently installed the InPro LED "seitenblinker" as well.. I went to my local VW dealership and bought the plugs that are the counterpart of the plugs on the car, that connects to the socket of the indicator bulb. And I just mounted the new plugs on my indicators. They're really cheap, and you don't have to spend that much time bend over the car, now or ever, and if some retard finds it amusing to go about smashing side indicators, they're alot easier to change








Also - this is only my curiousity driving me on - what kind of tacho is that ? You have kph in large numbers, and mph in small ? 
I've only seen a pure kph (in large writing) or the mph as being large, with a smaller kph scale inside. 
//Nicolai


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (tdi2vr6)*

The writeup was good up until step 6... Maybe this should be changed to a "How to remove fender repeaters DIY".







And I thought I was lax with 2 layers of heatshrink and lots of solder... UNDER electrical tape...


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: D.I.Y Install LED Fender Turn Signals (keggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keggo* »_The writeup was good up until step 6... Maybe this should be changed to a "How to remove fender repeaters DIY".







And I thought I was lax with 2 layers of heatshrink and lots of solder... UNDER electrical tape...

yes a better way would have been to solder in shrink wrap and then black tape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Boy,
Let's offer some helpful advice on how to make his informative DIY just a bit better - no sarcastic comments please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Boy,
Let's offer some helpful advice on how to make his informative DIY just a bit better - no sarcastic comments please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah I agree. Constructive critsism is always helpful rather than sarcasm. 
The information here is atleast very informative about removing side markers for either replacment or wiring in a new set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Reason I said that is if I add it to the FAQ later on I don't feel like removing a bunch of irrelevent posts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So carry on...
It's rare that we get good DIY's in here with pics. Good job.


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Closing in on 6 years and my repeaters still work. 

I also streetparked my car for 2 of those years outside in the Canadian winter. 

:beer:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

not bad:thumbup:


----------



## SDLEDS (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks good. Where did you get the replacement housings from? and how is the light output compared to the stock bulbs?


----------

